# Looking for a job



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey all
I hope someone can help me
I have applied for a job as a restaurant manager /assistant restaurant manager with almost every website but didn't hear anything back
I'm an Irish national and have almost 10 years experience in the hospitality industry
Can someone please help


----------



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey... Anyone ....


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Are you really from Ireland?


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

webmongaz said:


> Are you really from Ireland?


Lol... Good call.


----------



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm of Indian origin but from Ireland....


----------



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Omg.. U guys are horrible.... Nothin to do in life


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

akshay_bajaj said:


> Omg.. U guys are horrible.... Nothin to do in life



Maybe no one has an answer for you? And what help do you require? You'll need to be more specific. It's not as if someone is going to hand you a job on a plate.

Their answers aren't helpful, but neither are they nasty.


----------



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi... I'm not waiting for someone to offer me a job.... I just asked if some one could put me in the right direction .... How does that raise a question on my ethnicity ....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

akshay_bajaj said:


> Hi... I'm not waiting for someone to offer me a job.... I just asked if some one could put me in the right direction .... How does that raise a question on my ethnicity ....


You just asked for help, which is very vague. What type of restaurant? Are we talking fast food or fine dining? Do you have much experience? Why do you want to move to Dubai.

I'm afraid ethnicity does matter here as the UAE is not exactly what you'd call an equal rights country. Your background is likely to have a bearing on what you can earn. One of the first questions you'll be asked is what is your nationality. You state your location as Dublin, but have an Egyptian flag. 

Clearly you are not applying to the right websites, or there are no positions available, or they are not interested in what you are offering. Have you done anything apart from mailing a few websites?


----------



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey... Thanks once again... I dont know why it is showin an Egyptian flag next to my profile ... Anyway ... I have worked for high profile casual dining Italian restaurant as a manager .almost 10 years of experience in the hospitality industry and 5 years in a managerial position . I'm from Ireland though my ethnicity is Indian 
I have registered myself with various sites like bayt.com and catererglobal.com
I applied for almost 50 different jobs in Dubai but didn't hear anything back from anyone 
So I don't know what to do next .
I want to relocate and Dubai was my first choice


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Most of those sites are rather useless. Better to identify companies you'd like to work for and then contact then directly.

You can correct the flag in your profile if it is incorrect.


----------



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Would I be better off coming to Dubai and look for a job

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Would think would be better for you to present your resume to the restaurants directly that YOU want to work for. Do research on the net, try dubizzle to see what restaurants are high end in your niche, and then try to email or call them directly to find out who to send your resume to. I would suggest letting them know you will be coming to dubai, when that will be, and that you would like to set up an interview. Be forward, direct and have done your research - Same as would think you would do when finding any job, in any country. Here, unfortunatly, if you walk in, most the time they will put you in the indian category and cut your salary in half or even more, and/or... even worse, not pay as much attention to you just because you are indian. Good luck!


----------



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey... Thanks for ur post... Really appreciate it ... Will try and follow ur advice ... Though its very difficult to find which restaurants are recruiting at the moment ... Hopefully will get a positive reply... Really wanna get out of here ....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

amitenkon said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am complete my post graduation. I need a jobs. Please anyone have vacancies or job Please contact me.


I have heard of a job vacancy as a camel beautician. Is that what you are looking for? You haven't specified....

Job requests should also be posted in the jobs section.


----------



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Hahaha... That was funny .....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

